# Look!!!



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

Here are some pics of the equipment and my ''fancy manly toolbelt''
This is just a test run on the pics...Ima post some pics of bows that have had proline bowstrings put on them..
Oh and the shops alil messy, just got a new place and still getting it together...
So what ya think so far?


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

What bow is that?


----------



## ohiobbc123 (Jan 21, 2007)

Lookin good so far.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

Its an 82nd Airborne by Bowtech.. With yellow and mountain berry color strings.
Pretty sharp looking on that bow.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Lucky2HitFoam said:


> Its an 82nd Airborne by Bowtech.. With yellow and mountain berry color strings.
> Pretty sharp looking on that bow.


hmm. I guess I hadn't paid much attention to the limb pockets until just now on the 82nd/ They just looked funny to me in the pic for some reason.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

speckled brown/white on dxt


----------



## DXT08 (Mar 7, 2008)

:thumb:Look great!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## Non Control (Dec 30, 2007)

The man knows his stuff. Bump


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Few more pics; Pse*

Pse; blue & yellow
WOW!
And a few of, in the making!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Few More!*

Few more! 
Got some pink and Green For a bowtech 101st Airborne.... 
Smokin!!!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*And of course...More!!*

Enjoy!


----------



## LilGrasshopper (May 14, 2008)

The pink and black are Lookin Good can't wait to seee them on the wife's bow. The shop looks better now and will be great when it is finished. By the way love the little tool belt you almost look like you know what you are doin.LOL


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

their almost done!!! They will be done tomorrow!!!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Just sent these out!!!*

Kempster I hope you enjoy these!!
They look Great!!!! 
Thanks for the order.

Kempster ordered these for his Bowtech 82nd Airborne, Flo yellow & Mt. Berry.
Really nice combo!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*pics*

I absolutely suck at taking pictures if you guys couldn't tell....
But ey come on, gme some feedback of what you think of the strings!!!


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

*ttt*

did i see a man with a rubber hammer in his tool belt


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*hahaha*

Ha, Ive only had to use it like twice. But I wanted to feel like a real Man with a tool belt...and the mallet just looked good in there! LOL jk


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

*plastic hammer*

LOL
i just thought i needed to point that out it was the lest i could do.
its cool man my 1 year old has one too:wink::wink:



Lucky2HitFoam said:


> Ha, Ive only had to use it like twice. But I wanted to feel like a real Man with a tool belt...and the mallet just looked good in there! LOL jk


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*yip*

Yip, ya got me... that was a good one.LOL!:wink:


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

I need an Orange and Blue (Florida Gators) 452x set for a Guardian, How much? and How long till ship? Nice work btw.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

look great!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Price?*

Nice colors!! 
My Prices are $55 to your door!! Thats for any bow, any color from bcy!!
Starting tomorrow, My prices are even lower for the Bedford special I am offering... I will start taking the orders for the Bedford special today though!
Only $45.00 to your door! The majority of orders will ship Monday-tuesday. Depending on how quick you place your orders.
PM me or call me for more info or to place an order.

Thanks

Joe 
ProLine Bowstrings
513-502-7038


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks archeryhunterME!! All support is appreciated very very much!!!


----------



## LilGrasshopper (May 14, 2008)

*Mine Ready Yet??*

Joe - is my order ready? I can't wait to get the Pink & Black on my bow. Thanks for everything - Becky aka Mrs. LilGrasshopper LOL:wink:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Your digital camera should have a setting for taking close-up photos. If it's a Kodak, then it's a flower symbol (close-up).

Also that set of blue/silver would look good on my Slayer:nod::darkbeer:


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Tuning the ole Bedford x-killer*

The Bedford x-killer is loose....Watchout!! Haha yea right....


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*almost!!*

Grasshopper!! Oh lil one.. When I get back from Bedford, your bows going to have some mitey fine looking strings on them! Hope you like them!
Thanks for choosing ProLine Bowstrings.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*I think I just ruined it*

So Im pretty sure that I just messed up the camera trying to find that lil flower...? haha. Well ain't that fancy, those blue and silver happen to be for a Slayer... Imagine that.
:wink:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Lucky2HitFoam said:


> So Im pretty sure that I just messed up the camera trying to find that lil flower...? haha. Well ain't that fancy, those blue and silver happen to be for a Slayer... Imagine that.
> :wink:


What is the make/model of the camera?

See I knew those strings would look good on a Slayer...they claim very few strings are worthy of being installed on a Slayer...congrats on that distinction:wink:


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Bullet... or arrow...? Ha can't tell the difference...*

Looking good.. Whata ya think?????:tongue:


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

Need to get the camera out of Marco mode..lol try 
image quality and put it on about 640x :wink:
Looks cool though , strings look awesome..


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Thanks!!*

Thanks alot!


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

*Oh Yeah*

Just ordered a set for My Guardian, Joe's great to talk to, Very knowledgeable about what He does, can't wait to get 'em.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for your order! Im here to help in anyway I can!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ttt*

Keep the orders coming!!! You guys will love these things!! 
I have a few more pics Im going to post later... You will like!

Thanks


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ttt*

Pics are coming soon! Just about have some more finished... And I have a different camera ......and someone else will be taking the pics since I obviously am not too good at it. lol.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

Carlon04 just made an order... Thanks!! 

:wink:


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Check these out!!!*

Speckeled Orange, Speckeled Blue...!!
Going on and 07 guardian, by Bowtech.

What ya guys think?
I like them!

P.s
Are my pics getting better?


----------



## bigbuckboy (May 19, 2007)

looks good. Im about to order myself a set:wink:


----------



## carlon04 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Great customer service*

I ordered a string today and I have had a lot of questions. This company was very fast at answering my questions quick and teling me everything I need to know. If the string I ordered is half of what there customer service is I believe it will be one of the top notch strings out there. You guys do not be afaid of trying a new string from them because I believe you will very pleased.


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Great bud, Joe is doing a great job and his strings are top notch.........


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Wow..*

Working late just for ya guys...
I want everyone to know that their strings are looking great..
Here at Proline Bowstrings we are working late and we still have to travel 2 and half hours to Bedford for the 1st leg of IBO nationals..
Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Pics aren't much better lol, But My :alligator:"Gator":alligator: set is looking Saweet. Thanks again Joe, Exactly what I had in mind!


----------



## kempster (Oct 19, 2007)

*Strings*

Cant wait to get them on my 82nd. If they look half as good as your pics I will be in good shape LOL. Thanks for the great communication and quick delivery time really appreciate it. I'll post some pics when I get it done. Great guy to deal with.

Kempster


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ttt*

Hey thanks alot for everyones support!! Nice to see everyone at Bedford as well!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

cool thread.Hey how about a better pic of your jig.Especially the stretcher.


----------



## LilGrasshopper (May 14, 2008)

*Great Time at Bedford*

Had a great time at Bedford and seen 3 of the Proline Strings in action. Great strings! Although my shooting wasn't great, the people i was with were. 6 hours driving and 40 targets was exhausting but fun.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Ttt*

Bedford was great, had alot alot of supporters shooting ProLine Bowstrings. And they definately supported the Strings, there were proud to do so.
Thanks to everyone


----------



## 06bowtech (Mar 9, 2008)

*strings look good but....*

Yeah those strings all look good, but you look great! You so sexy!!! That tool belt is HOT!!!!!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Thanks*

I bet it was the rubber mallet that I originally got made fun of...? Yep Im sure thats it... Trust me, the strings look better than me...If possible...? lol
Thanks for everyones support!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Come on...*

Come on everyone!! I love hearing what ya think...! So lets hear it...What ya think about these strings!!!!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Ohhh Wooo!*

Wooo wee! Good looking strings! Chose a good color combo! These things are looking sweet so far.
Thanks again and enjoy.
Flo green with Orange serving


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

good luck...looks like you have a great product....


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ttt*

Thanks, everyone has been making plenty of orders and we trully appreciate it!
Thanks!

Joe
ProLine Bowstrings


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Looks good so far. Nice shop


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Yup, looking good bud!!!!


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

Strings look great, shop is good, even the tool belt is OK.......but vinyl siding on the inside of the building?!

Kev


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

*Don't Wait*

Guys, Don't hesitate to give Joe a call, I ordered a set for My Guardian Friday about midday, and they were in My mailbox Today!!! I'll post pics when I get them on, But first impressions are awesome. Strings look great and the serving looks absolutely perfect. Enclosed were the exact laser measured length and # of twists. Once word gets out He's going to be a very busy Man.....


----------



## Nikon02 (May 16, 2007)

Well can the phone nujmber and prices be put up? Or do we need to get PMed because of AT rules? I don know how that portion works.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Give Joe a call 513-502-7038, He also has a thread in the classifieds under strings

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=688055


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks alot guys!! 
Thanks to ABTABB for the order!! I am glad that I could help and Im glad of the kind words!Feel free to call or send a Pm!!
Thanks 

Joe 
ProLine Bowstrings


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Oh yeah....!!!!! *

These are the string and cables that Bigbuckboy ordered. 
Flo Green, with Orange serving! They look sweet! They went out today!
Come on Everyone, How sweet are these going to look!?! Lets hear what ya think!


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

those gonna look cool!


what color combo would look good on a purple riser,black limb,gold limb pockets bow?

what you got for me:wink:

its my wifes bow...i dont shoot purple.

hook


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Colors....*

Hmm I think that I would probally go with....
Yellow and Purple... The yellow isn't a flo yellow.
Sort something like this.
Not that your wanting to represent them, haha just the color choice that first came to me...
Also a purple and silver would look good. But I think with the gold limb pockets, the yellow and purple would really stand out.
If not looking to stand out too much(although it is ...a purple bow), then maybe a purple and black..
So what ya think? If ya wana give it a whack,PM me Or call me.
Thanks alot..!

Joe
ProLine Bowstrings


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Strings!*

Couple more sweet looking strings that were ordered!!!! 
Red/white
Blue white
Order a set today!!!!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re:*



Lucky2HitFoam said:


> ttt




Wooo Hooo..... Them rite there are just plain ol Sexy!!!!!!!


Come on guys and or gals, order your self the best set of strings on the Market........


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Ttt*

I have another set to post pics in a bit...
untill then, enjoy those pretty looking strings!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Looking good*

These look good...
Yellow and Pink!!


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

They don't look as good as My set:wink: but very nice!


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

*Well Done*

Just wanted to let everybody know, I had a very small (and I mean very small) issue with My order that was NOT Joe's fault, and He went above and beyond to make it right. I'm so pleased with the strings and service, I'm ordering another set for another bow.


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

looks good!!! no pink and purple color combos yet?? c'mon guys and gals


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ttt*

I will always back up my product and my services. I put my name on the line here in the archery world and I will trully try to uphold my name and my businesses name on everything that i do or say here in the archery world.
Sometimes problems happen, and when they do, I am there to help and I will put 110% into it.
Thanks alot for everyones support!!! Its great!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ttt*

Wow, My gf were sitting here actually talking about getting here a purple bow and she said she wanted pink and purple...Funny.
I will be sure to make some up, Since I am pretty sure that I have to order her a purple bow now... 

Thanks!!!


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

ttt


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ttt*

bump


----------



## RMIKALA1 (Mar 8, 2007)

I know a few people who shoot Joe's strings and love them. I am going to have him make some for my tribute and have him tune my bow to get ready for hunting season. If he can get my bow to shoot half as good as some of the bows he has tuned in the past I will be a happy man. Looking forward to working with you Joe.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

All though I haven't had the honor of shooting joe's strings I can vouch for his character...he's a top notch guy, you can't got wrong with dealing with him.


Joe once again thank you for the donation, I look forward to shooting with you june 7th.:wink:


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ttt*

Thanks for all the kind words everyone! I trully appreciate the support.
Thanks once again.

Joe
ProLine Bowstrings


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Ttt*

I hope everyone realizes that you may send your bows to us at any time for a complete custom supertune with our set of strings and cables. I just had someone contact me about it and he is going to send me his elite. Just wanted to remind everyone that this is a big interest on here and that we love doing it, and you will be completely satisfied. 
Thanks everyone

Joe
ProLine Bowstrings


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ttt*

Tuning a pro 40 dually,,, wow this thing is a smoker... And not to mention the strings look pretty darn good....:wink:


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Sweet...!*

Some pics of blue and black set for a Bowtech constitution...SWEET!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*The Pro 40*

Here is the Pro40 on the hooter shooter...Yes, wrong handed..Poor poor fella. Lol.
The strings are black and Orange. They look really good.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Come on...*

Come on guys/gals... What ya think of the work so far.. ? Its only been posted for alil over a week and 3 pages to this thread...We Want More!!! Give us some feedback of what you think and make those orders!!!
Thanks
Pm or Call 513-502-7038, ask for Joe
Joe
Proline Bowstrings


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice setup you got there. You may want to start a thread in the classifieds instead of General Archery Discussion.

Do you have a machine to do your serving? What kind?
Do you serve under alot of tension? What poundage?

Great work!


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Lucky2HitFoam said:


> Come on guys/gals... What ya think of the work so far.. ? Its only been posted for alil over a week and 3 pages to this thread...We Want More!!! Give us some feedback of what you think and make those orders!!!
> Thanks
> Pm or Call 513-502-7038, ask for Joe
> Joe
> Proline Bowstrings


strings look great,cant wait till the purple and black get here! i got buddys that need strings im sure i will do business with you again:wink:


hook


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Actually we do have a thread in the classifieds...This here is just for feedback mainly though. We want to here what everyone thinks...?
We use apples New string serving machines. Serves under almost any tension that you could think of, but we use 315# to serve the strings... We could use more, but there is no need when using great BCY materials like 452x. 
Thanks alot for your interest everyone.

Joe
ProLine Bowstrings


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks.. I just looked up the string server and fell down laughing when i saw the price! $4900 

It better make them while i am sleeping.. And make coffee when i get up!


It does make some pretty consistent servings! :wink:


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ttt*

They are pricey,,,but well worth being consistent.
Thanks to everyone that has posted, We really appreciate all feedback.
Thanks alot

Joe
ProLine Bowstrings


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ttt*

keep em coming guys!!! I love taking the orders!!
Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Ttt*

So here in July at nelsonville...I have decided to hold contingency money. That is the 3rd leg of the IBO triple crown.
Better get your strings today so You can sign up for the mulla!!!
I will post what the contingency will be for specific classes later.
Just wanted to anounce it now!!!
Make your orders by PM or feel free to call us at 513-502-7038
ask for Joe

Joe 
Proline Bowstrings


----------



## Recurveunaided (Jan 17, 2008)

I hope those are my Black and Blue Connie Strings


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*bump*

Feedback guys!! Come on!! Lol


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*tttttt*

ttt


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Lets hear it...*

come on guys/gals!!! This is when everyone starts giving me feedback now....
Lol so come on let me hear it!!!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yep*

Keep em coming...!!! Keep the orders coming!!! We are running on about a two day build time right now. That means you will get these things fast!! 
I will post some more pics soon!!!
Remember, Shooting these strings will get you contingency soon!!! 
So Why not shoot Great strings...and get paid doing it...? 
Make those orders!!!
Thanks 
Call or PM. 513-502-7038,ask for Joe

Joe
ProLine Bowstrings


----------



## Nikon02 (May 16, 2007)

What do you mean get paid doing it?


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Paid...*

Contingency money is now going to be offered from our company! This is where anyone that shoots our products, that may place in certain positions tournaments as in the IBO and ASA can recieve money just for shooting our products to win. It is an extra incentive for archers to shoot our products. 
This will be offered in amature and Pro classes.
So in basic terms...EVERYONE ORDER YOUR STRINGS TODAY!!!!!
Thanks!!!

Joe
ProLine Bowstrings


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ttt*

Catchin some x's


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*2008 Bowtech Allegiance*

Here is a 2008 Bowtech Allegiance. Sent to me straight in the box. Tuning away....
So far, It started at 29.25" Draw length
70.78#'s
350grain arrow, at 302fps...

As of right this second, with new strings and cables... and a few tweaks here and there...
28 7/8" Draw
69.67#'s
350grain arrow, at 312fps... 
These speeds are with the smooth mods also...not the speeds.

Still got more to do, but going good so far..7 foot gain so far!!!

I believe I might have a couple GTO's coming in to super-tune as well, looking forward to it!!
Thanks everyone!!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Keep them coming!!*

Think I have a Black knight on its way...and a Cardiac... Woohoo!!! I love it!!
Thanks for all the support

Joe


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ttt*

taking this one back to the top... Now come on, keep it at top...and keep the feedback rolling...! 
Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blktail hunter (Jul 2, 2007)

Yes you do have a Black Knight on the way!!! LOL can't wait.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Woohoo!!*

Ok great!! I cant wait either, I love doing it. It is definately a passion.
Thanks


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ttt*

taking this back to the top....:wink:


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*wOOHoo*

This is going on a bow that I am sorta customizing...
Strings and Cables are Red/flo green....
They are looking good!!!!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*WaaLAA*

And their done!! Wow wow wow....going to look good!!!!


----------



## LilGrasshopper (May 14, 2008)

*Pink and Black*

Here is a set of Proline strings I put on the wife's Bowtech Equalizer.They look great and shoot great. The order was quick and hassle free. He was also quick to offer help. He is a top notch guy and great to deal with. Love the strings joe she is totally happy.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

alright so i get home from work today and go to the mail box and in the box is a whole bunch of goodies from AT so i got a package from ProLine strings one from Redhdcharm and a tuning video. so guess what i opened first? the strings:wink:.

so i replaced the strings on my wifes bow (shes just a back yard shooter:wink after some twisting and untwisting and measuring and trying to get the cam lean out of the bottom cam and the cams insync....i finally got it.

so i got the string set up took about ten shots with it and put in the peep and served it in. pressed it again put a quarter twist in the string and the peep is solid doesnt move:RockOn: this was my first string replacement i did it with a bowmaster....now i know im gonna get a omni press next that was alot of screwing:tongue:.

so i got vaportrails, winners choice and pro line strings on the family bows now.

Joes strings are top notch!!!!!! and a great price fast service and im sure if theres ever a problem joes customer service will be excellent.

great job on the strings i couldnt be happier

hook


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Thanks!!*

Thanks Lil one... They look Great!!!!! I'm glad you like them... but are they up to the wifes standards???? 
Thanks once again for everyones support!!!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Thank you!!*

Thanks Hook!!!
Thats awesome!!! I think that we need some pictures of that pretty bow!!! My GF is dying to see it!!! 
I'm glad that you like them.
Keep in touch!!

Thanks everyone!!

Joe
ProLine Bowstrings


----------



## kempster (Oct 19, 2007)

*Proline all the way*

Here is the 82nd with the strings that Joe made for me. Very pleased, excellent to work with and a great product. Thanks Joe. Couldnt resist on the pic with the deer in it, had a photo oppertunity and took it.






















ertunity and took it.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*thanks!!*

Bow looks great!!! Im glad you like it!!!
Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

tried to get some pics but the purple and black doesnt show up good heres a pic of her bow before the new rest ,stab and string. pics dont do the strings justice...should of went with some bright onesb but atleastyou can see the purple and black strings a bit in pic 2 and 3


hook


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks Hook!!! That is a pretty sweet looking bow...and the strings look great too!!
Thanks again buddy!!!

Joe


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Wow!!*

WowWowWow!!!! 
Everyone.. This thread has everyone from everywhere sending just about everything to me...or ordering from me!!!!!! 
I love it!!!
Keep it up!
Thanks For everyones support

Joe
ProLine Bowstrings


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Thank you!!*

Keep it coming guys!!!! 
Its great!!
Feel free to keep the questions acoming!!!
Sweet!!!Thanks everyone


----------



## Nightimer (Jan 22, 2003)

Do you send strings to the UK?
If you do, how do you take payment?

Thanks
Nightimer


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

*Look!*

Not the best pic, But the strings are perfect.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Of course!!!*

I will ship strings to anywhere. It will be an extra $5 add on though because of the higher shipping cost to there.
So the total will stilll only be $60:wink:
Payment can be made to Paypal account: [email protected]
Thanks alot

Joe 
ProLine Bowstrings


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Wow!!*

Wow those are nice looking strings if I may say so myself...
Thanks everyone.

Joe


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Ttt*

Ima take this all the way back to the front...only because I absolutely love the feedback..
THANKS!!!!!


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

tighten up on the back wraps a little......good work!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Start of it*

Here is the start of a Blacknight that I am supertuning...
I have found a good basis to make the strings and cables and Have finished them already...I installed a loop(yellow) and the Limbdriver rest with a yellow cord.
The bow came in shooting 297FPS, and I got it shooting 313fps right this second. But there will definately be more to come than that!!!!


----------



## blktail hunter (Jul 2, 2007)

Sweet!!! I can't wait to get it back. Get her sighted in and chase some hogs before Blacktail season!!!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yep!!!*

:wink:
Looks good!!!
I am glad you like it so far!!!!!
Still got a few hours to put into it, but its definately coming along quite nicely!!
And I just decided to put a 350grain through it, at 60.56#, shooting it at 303FPS.
The 310Grain arrow is flinging at 316FPS.....AT 28" DRAW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*tuning the arrows.....*

built these fine looking easton arrows for the blacknight....
Now I just have to tune them.
Going good so far....
have I mentioned....I love this Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Keep it coming guys...Make your order today!!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

Just thought I would bump it up for you,you have an awesome shop setup.I am jealous of your equipment...:wink:


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks I appreciate it!! alot!! 
I work hard on having the best equipment, that way I can help everyone else to my full extent!
Thanks again!!


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

morning bump! some great strings


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks Hook,
Gotta love the support!
Thanks buddy

Joe
ProLine Bowstrings


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*yep*

Lets take this to the front....and get some feedback!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Switchback xt*

Here is a switchback xt being supertuned...!!!
The strings were sent went the bow,never installed made by Bucknasty. Very nice work bucknasty, strings look great.
So far I installed rest cord to match...String loop to match... And have gained 8fps... With a half inch shorter draw, and with two pounds less!!!! It is definately a sweet shooter...
Loving every minute of it..or I should probally say, every hour of it!
Thanks!!!


----------



## duece16 (Mar 9, 2008)

Lucky2HitFoam said:


> Here is a switchback xt being supertuned...!!!
> The strings were sent went the bow,never installed made by Bucknasty. Very nice work bucknasty, strings look great.
> So far I installed rest cord to match...String loop to match... And have gained 8fps... With a half inch shorter draw, and with two pounds less!!!! It is definately a sweet shooter...
> Loving every minute of it..or I should probally say, every hour of it!
> Thanks!!!


man that is a good looking bow!!!!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Oh yeah....!!!!! *

Yep:wink:


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ttt*

bump bump


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ZZZZzzzZZZ*

Honestly getting tired...Making strings at 3:30 in morning...
Yawnnnn!!! ZZZzzZZzzzzZZ


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey, Joe... can't wait to get my strings put on Tuesday.....:wink:


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Keep an eye*

Keep those eyes on this thread, I am going to try and put some pics up later...


----------



## duece16 (Mar 9, 2008)

got my xt back from Joe and it is sweeet! Thanks for your service and quick work Joe. You have not heard the last from me!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*ttt*

ttt


----------

